# NFS VERSION QUERY



## CyCo (Mar 1, 2005)

I HAD A QUERY ON THE NFS VERSIONS ...

AFTER PORSCHE UNLEASED WAS THERE SOMETHING CALLED NFS VRALLY 2 ?? COZ I HEARD A LOT ABT IT BEIN CALLED NFS 6 ...

otherwise the tally is as below right ??

NFS 1
NFS 2
NFS 3 : HOT PURSUIT
NFS 4
NFS 5 : PORSCHE UNLEASHED
<-----------VRALLY2------------>
NFS 6 : HOT PURSUIT 2
NFS 7 : UNDERGROUND
NFS 8 : UNDERGROUND2
NFS 9 : MOST WANTED ??

JUST WANTED TO CONFIRM .....


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 1, 2005)

NFS 4: High Stakes

rest r fine...there was no VRally...only 8 NFS games have come out so far....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 1, 2005)

Well actually there's one more point to add i guess
NFS2 actually had 2 releases Viz

NFS2 (Plain Version)
NFS2 SE (Second Edition)

Also Vrally 2 that you are talking about is a separate game from Atari and is not connected to NFS series in anyway (except the genre)  

its newest version is Vrally 3 here check its official site out
*www.vrally.net/


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2005)

Is there any version of nfs u 2 with opel corsa ? 
is it true that there are 2 diffrent versions made for the europe and there others ?


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 1, 2005)

there certainly is NFS VRALLEY 2, was a PS2 cd i was having,played it with an emulator on my PC,on the grafix front was not upto the mark though....

  iam not able to find it now in palika bazaar/nehru place delhi!!!!


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 1, 2005)

Ya europe had nfs porsche 2000
while us had nfs porsche unleashed


----------



## vijaythefool (Mar 1, 2005)

How did i post as a guest above ? YUP o need to sign in anymore ?


----------



## vijaythefool (Mar 1, 2005)

Have any way to add opel  corsa to our version ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 1, 2005)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> there certainly is NFS VRALLEY 2, was a PS2 cd i was having,played it with an emulator on my PC,on the grafix front was not upto the mark though....



Grinnie ur talking about the Playstation version of NFS Vrally 2 and Not the PS2.....and there is no NFS Vrally for PC yet  

Btw the PC version are the above mentioned versions  

Also which emu are ya using by the way????

well nice to have ya back after a long time grinnie.....and am seeing that ya left that baby avatar and gone for ur good old shrekkyyyy


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 1, 2005)

Ya dude go dwnload the car...............loads of cars available on fan sites


----------



## vijaythefool (Mar 1, 2005)

How can i add new cars to my game (nfsu 2) gimme the link man


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 1, 2005)

is google dead
Anyway
www.nd4spdworld.com
www.nfsxtreme.com/nfs5/dloadcars-ea.shtm
www.nfscars.com


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 1, 2005)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> Well actually there's one more point to add i guess
> NFS2 actually had 2 releases Viz
> 
> NFS2 (Plain Version)
> ...



m8 its NFS 2 Special Edition.. ( thats wat was given in the original CD BOX i bought) n as far as Vrally.. sum ppl mistake it for NFS Vrally.. but i too rem seein it in one of the EA SITES about 1 1/2 yrs back..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 1, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> m8 its NFS 2 Special Edition.. ( thats wat was given in the original CD BOX i bought) n as far as Vrally.. sum ppl mistake it for NFS Vrally.. but i too rem seein it in one of the EA SITES about 1 1/2 yrs back..



Well dosent make much diff as its a mere small successor to the NFS2 and can also be presumably said the Second Edition.....Plus Vrally is definetly there in the NFS series just that its not on the PC platform but rather the PS one....check it out over here *www.gamespot.com/ps/driving/needforspeedvrally2/  

it was out way back in october 1999


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 1, 2005)

ok.. i dint know when i saw it actually.. but i do rem seein it in EA GAMES.. n like as u said it cld b for PS1..but i don rem..anyway thnx for the link


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 1, 2005)

Well about the VRALLY2 game,
do you even know that its cheats are avaliable all over the net and how do you suppose the cheats of any game without the game itself.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 1, 2005)

What exactly are you trying to say here? Didnt everone agree that there was a V-Rally game, albeit only for the PSOne? Whats the meaning of your post then?


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 1, 2005)

@ctrl_alt_del  wats the meaning.. dint u understan m8.. SPAMMING.. @rachit plz remove those darn smilies  its irritating.. n ctrl_alt.. any idea if EA has officially said bout MOST WANTED?? cos their site doesn mention any so far..


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 1, 2005)

Run a Google search and you will still find no mention of EA making it official anywhere. At most, you will find discussions about the upcoming title on the NFS fansites. Wonder when EA will go official with it. I would love to see a screenshot or two to actually visualise what the game would look like!


----------



## CyCo (Mar 2, 2005)

seriously ... it sounds like THE best NFS game so far .. COPS were more fun to go  ... then they brought in all the car visualization and all but nothin ca beat old fashioned cop chase ... hope they confirm it soon ,


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 2, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> any idea if EA has officially said bout MOST WANTED?? cos their site doesn mention any so far..



Well EA hasnt made anything official yet as far as Most wanted is concerned.....many of the sites have achieved leaked information from somewhere i guess....and say that it will be hitting the scene in late 2005
Btw here's a link of spong which says this game will be up for grabs on most major platforms *news.spong.com/detail/news.asp?prid=8229
also IGN says that EA listed Most Wanted's release on Xbox(of Course no official statement though) *216.239.37.104/translate_c?hl=en&u...st+wanted+screenshots&start=10&hl=en&lr=&sa=N

@cody....well man i guess the screenshots havent been developed yet as the game itself is not fully entered the phase of creation.....so i guess must wait and let time tell the tale


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 2, 2005)

@allwyn: Well if that the case, then we can safely assume that this title would take quite some time before burning our screens.


----------

